# How close to the ground should the blades of my snow blower be?



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I have an Ariens ST824 snow blower. I am wondering how low to set the risers. What distance should be between the ground and the blades? The driveway is paved. Thanks.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

On a Paved drive, you can raise the skids as High as possible.... Lowering the blower, as low as possible...


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks. I obviously want to get as clean as I can, but I wasn't sure if going on some slight bumps and what not might pose a problem. Thanks.


----------

